

Rules for Managing Creative People - wallflower
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/04/seven_rules_for_managing_creat.html

======
chrisbennet
This article was obviously not written by a creative person. I can't wait for
their article on how to manage "nerds".

"Surround them by semi-boring people"

This might be true if your define "creative" as "primadonna who can't handle
being challenged". I think there is a real synergistic effect when creative
people collaborate.

"Pay them poorly."

Low pay will motivate them alright- to find another job.

I believe those studies found that if you started paying someone for something
they were already doing for _free_ (i.e. they didn't consider it work), you
reduced their motivation. I _don't_ think those studies can be construed to
mean that paying someone below market will make them more motivated.

------
namank
This is how NOT to manage creative people.

The guys took characterizations of a creative person and applied the norms of
traditional hierarchical management to them. It's like when you patch a
bug..he patched everything about the creative person without actually looking
at the big picture. I cannot believe this is on a normative source like HBR.

------
nonamegiven
"Pay them poorly."

I was with them until this. There's no reason to treat a valuable person as a
throwaway, and poor pay does that.

